# Favorite Quotes



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I just ran across a site that was asking peoples favorite quotes. It was really interesting the diversity in the answers, soooo since 6 words went so well I thought I would ask you all to quote your favorite quotes! Anyone game?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

this is my favorite quote of all time, its in the beginning of Medal of honor i think Front line before the D-Day invasion level, but here it is.

"and when he gets to heaven
to Saint Peter he will tell
one more soldier reporting sir
i've served my time in Hell"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

One of my favorite quotes is from a guy named Vic Schiro, who happened to be mayor of New Orleans when hurricane Betsy hit us in 1965. Parts of the city were flooded, all sorts of stories were going around, and people were getting panicky. So old Vic gets on television and tells people "Don't believe any false rumors unless you hear them from me." A real New Orleans classic. <g>


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

"Your on this side of the dirt, so you must being doing all right."

"God gave you 2 ear, 2 eyes, and only 1 mouth, So you can listen and see twice as much as you speak."

"Don't complain, Nobody really cares"


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Author unknown: It's too late to start earlier!


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

"I feel sorry for those who don't drink- when they wake up in the morning, they know that's the best they'll feel all day"

I believe that was Churchill

"A change of result generally requires a change of approach"

One of my mentors.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

The only ones that like change are babies.

Give a man a fish and he'll eat today. Teach a man to fish and he'll eat the rest of his life.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

"People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf." George Orwell

bob


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

Measure twice, cut once!


----------



## BYGJYM (Jun 10, 2008)

"I love those who can smile in trouble, who can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection. 'Tis the business of little minds to shrink, but they whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves their conduct, will pursue their principles unto death. " 
Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

My professor defined a hypocrite as "one who complains about all the sex and violence coming out of his vcr"

What's your quote Allison?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

The early bird gets the worm. The second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

"Profanity is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express it's self forcefully"


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

unknown "if you are not part of the solution, you must be part of the cause" & mine


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

"I cut it twice and it's still too short" (Good LumberJock Quote)

My favorite … "Allison writes two sentences, and we do all the work." ....LOL


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

rikkor, l like yours; reminds me of this…

"The early worm is for the birds."


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 11, 2008)

We have forgotten the gracious hand which has preserved us in peace and multiplied and enriched and strengthened us, and have vainly imagined in the deceitfulness of our hearts that all these blessings were produced by some superior wisdom and virtue of our own. Intoxicated with unbroken success, we have become too self sufficient to feel the necessity of redeeming and preserving Grace, too proud to pray to the God that made us.
- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## JohnR (Apr 11, 2008)

Having resentment is like taking poison and waiting for the other person to die.
-Malachy McCourt


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

One of the sure signs of stupidity is doing the exact same thing over again expecting different results.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

"Learn from the mistakes of others….you will not live long enough to make them all yourself." 
"Two wrongs don't make a right…but three lefts do." 
"Experience is what you get when you were expecting different results"


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Handle every stressful situation like a dog: If you can't eat it, chew it or hump it, pee on it and walk away.


----------



## kjverlanic (May 28, 2008)

My Dad had these two quotes in the front of his 2M or Midland Implement book for over 20 years and I always thought that they pretty much summed up the way my Dad does business and the way we buy our hobby items.

"The best is your best value. It's unwise to pay too much, but it's worse to pay too little. When you pay too much you lose a little money - that is all. When you pay too little you sometimes lose everything - because the thing you bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do. The common law of business balance prohibits paying a little and getting a lot. It can't be done. If you deal with the lowest bidder, it is well to add something for the risk you run. And if you do that you will probably have enough to pay for something better." John Ruskin


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

"The meek shall inherit nothing" 
Frank Zappa


----------



## JohnR (Apr 11, 2008)

As we know, there are known knowns. There are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns. That is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns, the ones we don't know we don't know.

Donald Rumsfeld (02/12/2002 Dept. Of Defense news briefing)


----------



## Jeff_T (May 6, 2008)

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do.

So throw off the bowlines.

Sail away from the safe harbor.

Catch the trade winds in your sails.

Explore.

Dream.

Discover.

- Mark Twain


----------



## Jeff_T (May 6, 2008)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to Heaven, we were all going direct the other way- in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only.

Charles Dickens, A Tale of Two Cities

PS: Befitting for 2008 Don't you think?


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

"Guests and fish stink after three days."

-Ben Franklin


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't think my way into proper actions, but I can act my way into proper thinking.

-unknown, but often quoted by friends of Bill W.


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common *defence,(no spell checkers when this was written)* promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Some people are like Slinkies; they really aren't that interesting, but bring a smile to your face when you push them down the stairs.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

These are really good. One of my favorites is, "Good enough is rarely either."


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's all about mind over matter, If you don't mind it doesn't matter.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The rich get richer, the poor have children.

It's better to have someone think you're stupid rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt.

Never take life seriously. Nobody gets out alive anyway.

When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep-not screaming, like the passengers in his car.

Hard work never killed anybody, but why take a chance?

Most people get lost in thought is because it's unfamiliar territory.

Everyone dies instantly.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Matter,

Not sure about Churchill, but W.C. Fields used the hangover saying often.

Mine is:

"Have we become so old and so inflexible as to have out lived our usefulness" Spock to Capt. Kirk (not sure about the star date). I used to say this to myself each morning as the kids entered my classroom. I like to think it kept me thinking young.

Lew


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Back in the 1700s Ben Franklin said:

*You may delay, but time will not. *

To wit, 21st century philosopher Daniel Lawrence Whitney said

*Git R Done!* oh yeah, DL Whitney is Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## MarkN (Mar 20, 2008)

" All greatthings begin in caos "


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

A fool with a tool is still a fool

If your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorite quotes

from George Washington

Associate yourself with men of good quality if you esteem your own reputation for 'tis better to be alone than in bad company.

Labor to keep alive in your breast that little spark of celestial fire called conscience.

And from Ben Franklin

Hide not your talents, they for use were made. What's a sun-dial in the shade?

Remember not only to say the right thing in the right place, but far more difficult still, to leave unsaid the wrong thing at the tempting moment.

and finally a faith based one…this has special meaning to me.

My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you. Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

"Never argue with an idiot, they will just drag you down to to their level and beat you with experiance." Author Unknown


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

If at first you don't succeed try, try again, then quit. No sense in being a damn fool about it.

-- W.C. Fields


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

"Fear" is just courage that forgot to say it's prayers…unknown
All the darkness in the entire universe can not put out the light of a single candle…unknown


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Last verse of the Marine Corps hymm. "If the army and the navy ever look on heavens scene, they will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines."

Semper Fi


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Boy I knew you all would come thru. There are quite a few here I have never heard. John r, yours is beyond , Well I will just say yours is beyond. LOL!!! And Gary K yours have me laughing!!! To Odie, "that would be 3 sentences" The second mouse gets the cheese by rikor. I LOVE IT!!!
To Rob, I like the one on my signature, and of course PEACE!!! LoL!!!
But the one that comes to mind was really a bumper sticker It said "Humpty Dumpty was Pushed"


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

"Life is tough, but it's twice as tough if you're stupid." - Sgt Striker


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

"Gimmie" an agreement between two guys that can't putt "

Unknown


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that don't work." Thomas Edison

I like reading quotations. This has been one of my bookmarks for years. http://www.quoteland.com/

I don't know who said this but it is one of my favorites "Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it."


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

"I would rather be governed by the first two thousand people in the Boston telephone directory than by the two thousand people on the faculty at Harvard University."

William F. Buckley on Meet the Press in 1965


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

I have never fully understood the female capacity to avoid a direct answer to any question - Spock


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Got this one from a fortune cookie about a year ago

"Courage is the mastery of fear, not the absence of fear."

And my lucky numbers were 11, 20, 27, 44, 37, 49 and the new word is "Xue-sheng= student"

(I actually kept it and have it taped to my computer monitor)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Against the assault of laughter nothing can stand.

Be careless in your dress if you will, but keep a tidy soul.

God made the Idiot for practice, and then He made the School Board.

Grief can take care of itself, but to get the full value of a joy you must have somebody to divide it with.

If you hold a cat by the tail you learn things you cannot learn any other way.

Loyalty to the country always. Loyalty to the government when it deserves it.

Principles have no real force except when one is well-fed.

-Mark Twain


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

After reading Chico Woodnuts forum on the fire thats going on now in his neck of the woods it reminds of a true classic. I believe it was a Bear by the name of Smokey who Quotes.
"Only YOU can prevent forest fires"


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 12, 2008)

"Sin always take more in the end than it gave in the beginning"

"A successful man/woman does what he does not want to do when he does not want to do it"

"Marriage does not change people it unmasks them"

and of course my signature too


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

"Never put your finger where you wouldn't put your pecker".


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

"Don't ask what Lumberjocks can do for you but what you can do for Lumberjocks". sorry JFK.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

When you cannot press forward, cannot retreat backward, and cannot run to the sides, you have no choice but to fight right away.

Mei Yaochen


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I should perhaps make myself clear on me stating about JohnR's quote. I said it was beyond, well just beyond. First I was referring to his quote by Donald Rumsfeld. I also am not trying to get political here but I think that this quote from President Richard Nixon is on the same line

"I know you believe you understand what it is you think I said, but I am not sure you realize that what I said is not what I meant."

Richard M. Nixon 
In other words, the way I take it is they are not saying anything at all! 
Just my opinion!


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

The enemy is to our north, our south ,east and west, we've got them surrounded. (Chesty Puller USMC. Korea)
Remove the equation, no more problem (Gunnery Sgt. Casto USMC 1983)
I only know 2 things, beat it into submission, or shoot it. (B.K USMC 1983)


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Lew- that one was up in the air.

Quotes from ardent alcoholics seem to be entertaining…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

"Whether we bring our enemies to justice or bring justice to our enemies, justice will be done." 
George W. Bush

"They got us surrounded, the poor bastards". Unknown Airborne trooper during Battle of the Bulge.

Quotes by Chesty Puller USMC

All right, they're on our left, they're on our right, they're in front of us, they're behind us…they can't get away this time.

Great. Now we can shoot at those bastards from every direction.

We're surrounded. That simplifies our problem of getting to these people and killing them.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

"It depends on what the meaning of is is" William Jefferson Clinton


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

"I know in my heart that man is good. That what is right will always eventually triumph. And there's purpose and worth to each and every life." - Ronald Reagan


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

God promised a safe landing, not a calm passage. -unknown
I'm not sure why some people change churches. Does it matter which one you stay home from? -unknown

"I held that butcher knife up to her throat and I said if you want to live, to see tomorrow; you better start frying them eggs a little better than you been a fryin' them. I'm tired of eating sloppy slimy eggs." - Jesco White


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

"Courage is contagious. When a brave man takes a stand, the spines of others are stiffened." 
Billy Graham


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

let one come in we may aswell let them all in
...... enoch powell …. almost british priminister …


----------



## jvb (Jun 19, 2008)

Never argue with an idiot,people might not be able to tell you apart.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cricket needs brightening up a bit. My solution is to let the players drink at the beginning of the game, not after. It always works in our picnic matches.
Paul Hogan (Crocodile Dundee)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Australia is an outdoor country. People only go inside to use the toilet. And that's only a recent development.
Barry Humphries (Alias Dame Edna)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The people who don't have a good relationship with me from a good performance point of view are very few and far between.
When I was a little kid, I used to really embarrass my parents.
Reality is, I'm an actor and an entertainer, and I really wouldn't know what to do with another profession.
There's nothing like sitting back and talking to your cows.
Russell Crowe


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

(Gonna get in trouble with this…)

Poor people have been voting for Democrats for 50 years

and they're still poor.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The best part about living in a small town, when you don't know what you're doing, somebody else does.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sawdust2* - you're right about that.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Outside of a Dog, a Book is a Men's best-friend. Inside of a Dog, it's too dark to read!*
(G.Marx)


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Pobody's Nerfect!


----------



## Skip (Jun 12, 2007)

Never miss a good chance to shut up.

You are not what your were born, but what you within you to be.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

"If you have a problem with everyone, everyone is probably not the problem." Author unknown


----------



## Wayne (Jul 9, 2007)

I had no shoes and felt pity for myself. Then I met a man with no legs … so I took his shoes.

Build a man a fire and he will be warm for a day. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyman must know his limitations- Clint Eastwood
Asta lavista Baby -The Govenor of California
Pitter Patter, lets get at her
and you can't leave out "******************** just happens"


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

'An honest answer is the sign of true friendship.' 
Proverbs

"The finest kind of friendship is between people who expect a great deal of each other but never ask it." 
Sylvia Bremer

You grow up the day you have your first real laugh at yourself
Ethel Barrymore

"If you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain." 
- Jimmy Durante

"Live so that when your children think of fairness and integrity, They think of you." 
H. Jackson Brown, Jr.

The best things in life aren't things
Art Buchwald

A few of mine.


----------



## blackdogwoodshop (Mar 11, 2008)

A good plan violently executed right now is far better than a perfect plan executed next week.
George Patton

It's not enough that we do our best; sometimes we have to do what's required. 
Winston Churchill


----------

